# Where does it snow the most in Oregon?



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks, I was considering Bend OR because of location and oppurtunity but nothings concrete yet, Thanks again, very helpfull


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

Alright, thanks again for the advice, I really appericate it


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

haha if you move to bend you wont be to far removed from California. Its full of people from california that moved up here and ruined the town. Bend is still bad ass though.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I just got back from a trip up to Mt Hood. Very nice place. We camped at Mt Hood 3 nights, mt st helens a night, mt rainier a night. The summer snowboarding is pretty impressive, huge area.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

Check out what is happening at Mt Hood right now..

Two Summer camps up there.. HCSC Session 1 Video

Windells Summer Camp... Powder in the Summer Video....


And yes Mt Hood gets a ton of snow..


----------

